# Training site for SAR dogs



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I posted some pics the other day of a K9 rescue boat int the photo forum here that is used by a SAR K9 team in the Northern Netherlands that I visited and trained with for the day. The pics today are of their training field.

The SAR folks might find these interesting.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/training-site-sar-dogs-33105/#post494593

Craig


----------



## Bryant Jackson (Oct 29, 2013)

Craig, that looks like one oustanding training location.


----------

